# New 06 Outback Changes



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Just received an e-mail with new features that are coming as we speak
Bunk Beds sizes has increased from 28x74 to 34x74

All Baggage doors are thicker and better sealed at seams and cam locks

Black and Grey tanks increased to 40 gallon each

Porcelain stool with foot flush

Acrylic Cutting Board in camp center ILO Wood Cutting Board

New Graphics and exterior color (Red ILO Blue)

Burgandy Awning Color

Delete Outside Shower

New quick disconnect faucet with 20' Hose in Camp Center

Price increase as of 6-19-05 $235 dealer cost

Ken Lown
Coachight RV Sales
Carthage,MO.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Okay all you outbackers, get out your checkbooks.

Not only is it time for new trucks, it's time for new trailers too









Mike


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Delet outside shower?????? The genius that made this decision obviously never had to rinse off a sand-laden kid prior to camper entry!! The water from the hoes bib (not heated) induces too much whining from my girls!

Sidewinder


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The Outside Shower on the Off Door Side is deleted, BUT the one at the Camp Center will have a 20' Hose
Ken
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info Ken! I like the idea of the wider bunks, but on my model (28BHS) I don't think I would have 6" of bathroom width to give up


----------



## risnewski (Feb 20, 2005)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> Just received an e-mail with new features that are coming as we speak
> Bunk Beds sizes has increased from 28x74 to 34x74
> 
> All Baggage doors are thicker and better sealed at seams and cam locks
> ...


Hey Ken,

I see you sell these things. I presume you carry other lines as well. As a new Outback owner, I'm concerned about some of the posts made about Keystone backing up their product. How do they compare to other manufacturers?


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> The Outside Shower on the Off Door Side is deleted, BUT the one at the Camp Center will have a 20' Hose
> Ken
> Coachlight RV Sales
> [snapback]40595[/snapback]​


OK ... stupid question time ... what's the "Camp Center"


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Camp Center is the outside cook station. They added a sink in 05 now the sink has a 20' hose in the 06 models.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> Coachlight RV Sales said:
> 
> 
> > The Outside Shower on the Off Door Side is deleted, BUT the one at the Camp Center will have a 20' Hose
> ...


I do believe that is the outside cook center- I noticed newer Outbacks have water access there now.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The Outside Cook Center Name was changed when they added the water outlet and the sink. The new name is Camp Center.

To answer the question about Keystone backing the unit I can say that most of the post I've read about lack of help or poor help is do to the dealers. On Most brands when there is a problem with a appliance the dealer should contact that company direct not the coach builder. When they do this first most problems can get worked out faster. I can say from our dealing with Keystone on the amount of units we sale and warranty work their not much different from other builders.

Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

In my opinion:

The best new feature: Black and Grey tanks increased to 40 gallon each.
28 gallon waste tanks are full after 3 nights camping...if you conserve.

The "excuse me?" new feature: New Graphics and exterior color (Red ILO Blue)
I guess I'll have to see it, but I prefer the blue decals and stripes.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> The "excuse me?" new feature: New Graphics and exterior color (Red ILO Blue)
> I guess I'll have to see it, but I prefer the blue decals and stripes.
> [snapback]40661[/snapback]​


Now I'll have to go get a new TOW VEHICLE TOO! Nuts!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

JollyMon, LOL....

It's good to see you back.


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I just got back from looking at a 2006 26 rss and we liked it. The outside hose/vegetable rinse was a neat idea. I can confirm the changes posted. The red stripe is not bad either...I kind of like the reddish interior...it's not really red but more of a burgundy wine color...very soft.

The 2006 layout made us change our mind from the 2005 28bhs...more room to get dressed in the shower area for sure.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The only thing about deleting the outside shower is the problem with rinsing off kids / dogs. Now you have to do that under your awning? What kind of sense does that make?

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> The only thing about deleting the outside shower is the problem with rinsing off kids / dogs. Now you have to do that under your awning? What kind of sense does that make?
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]40861[/snapback]​


Randy - That is why they went to a 20' hose. That should help make up for it's new location.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

AH yes...missed that little detail. Even still, with a screen room up, it still poses a problem. And the best place to "hose off" is still the back side of the camper. I wonder how the hose retracts (like the electrical cord or like the existing outside shower)?

Randy


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> AH yes...missed that little detail. Even still, with a screen room up, it still poses a problem. And the best place to "hose off" is still the back side of the camper. I wonder how the hose retracts (like the electrical cord or like the existing outside shower)?
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]40863[/snapback]​


Randy,

What type of screen room do you have for your Outback? Does it clip on?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Randy,

Good point. With only the 3-4 foot long sprayer hose in the 2005 "camp center", it is a bit tricky to tuck the hose in to close things up. With a 20 foot hose, there had better be some sort of hose wind-up device.

Bill


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I saw it today...there is a quick disconnect for the hose. It has an adapter also in case you bring along your own garden hose. I also saw a hose that was 1 foot long that could be used for the wash tub next to the stove.

It all appeared to work fine and interchanged quickly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...20 feet of hose? Where do you store that much hose.

I'm guess'n "Hosehauler" will have to chime in on this one.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmmm, I'm actually at a loss for words at the moment. I do wonder what I would do with another 20' of hose though, I already carry 65' of fresh water hose, 45' of grey hose, and 30' of sewer hose.

and you guys thought I was the 'hosehauler 'cause I'm a firefigther.









Of course, after weighing the Outback last week







, I'm probably going to be thinning what I take with me.......










Tim


----------



## just_brian (Jul 3, 2005)

The new 20' hose on the 06 models are coiled like those yellow air hoses you can buy at wally world. They do have a quick disconnect on them, and they store just fine in the camp kitchen . We are buying the 06 21rs and just got back from looking at it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## toddot (Jun 20, 2005)

I just got a 2005 26rss and my cook center does not have a water house next to the burners. I have the cutting board that slides out but no water. Is this right? I do have the outside shower on the back side.

Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

toddot said:


> I just got a 2005 26rss and my cook center does not have a water house next to the burners. I have the cutting board that slides out but no water. Is this right? I do have the outside shower on the back side.
> [snapback]43013[/snapback]​


Yep, all is good. The 2006 models have the new hose next to the outside cook center. I still prefer mine on the opposite side out of the way of everything else.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Gotta say I like mine right where it is (left rear side), and really wouldn't want it in the cook-center. I'm sure Outback must have received a fair amount of owner feedback to make the change though. Seems to me a good place to move it would be on the very back of the camper though


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I've never used the outside shower and often forget I have it. I'm sure it will come in handy once we get to a beach.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya know, I don't use it alot either. Usually once each trip to wash the grates of my BBQ. Nice having the hot water and an open area to scrub them.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes Jim,

The hot water outside for that type of clean up is why I like it so much. I have never been to the beach with the OB and can only imagine how nice it will be to have.

I agee that I like the outside shower on the back side of the TT.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info Ken









John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Having no experience with a camper with outside shower, but much with 4 dirty kids... the outside shower is a big selling feature for me.

Ok, I'm figuring 20 feet from the camping center thingy makes it about to the back of the trailer anyway...

but how much water do you waste every time you use it waiting for the hot water to get to the end of the hose? A significant amount if dry camping?

Any thoughts?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Just thought I'd add a piece of information, for whatever it may be worth. Back in my boating days (BK) I used those solar hot water bags and they actually did work quite well - on sunny days at least.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Our early 2006 26RS appears to be like the 2005's with the exception of the cutting board on the outside cook center. We still have the driver-side shower (yeah!).


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh right another 26RS
welcome to the group LarryTheOutback

Don action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Larry and congrats on the new camper.








Where ya from?

John

Saying it nicely but I love it when a newbie starts with a hello, not a complaint.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Having no experience with a camper with outside shower, but much with 4 dirty kids... the outside shower is a big selling feature for me.
> 
> Ok, I'm figuring 20 feet from the camping center thingy makes it about to the back of the trailer anyway...
> 
> ...


If it is hot out the cold water will feel good to them and they dont like the cold water then they could draw straws to see who gets the first rinse







.

If you are totally dry or boon docking then they get washed in the river or lake and if you are one of those Desert campers then you may be stuck with baby wipes!!

If you just have a dry site in a camp ground with water then use what you need and have the kids help you top up the tank each day. Also those solar bags work really nice to heat water and are great for a quick shower after a hard day playing.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> Just received an e-mail with new features that are coming as we speak
> Bunk Beds sizes has increased from 28x74 to 34x74


Just to be clear, are you talking both sides in the quad bunk (31rqs)?

I like the idea of the bigger bunks (it was one of my concerns about the outback), but wonder if it's both sides or just one side like the cougar 301bhs. Also not sure how much I'd miss a full 12" missing from the center "dresser" thing back there.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

No complaint ... love that outdoor shower.

Larry is the name of the 26RS (replaced Howard the Tent Trailer). We are from Oregon.

Ed



tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome Larry and congrats on the new camper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

You know, we have a 2006 28RSDS, and we have both the cook center with slide out cutting board and the veggie washing area with hot & cold running water, and also we have an outside shower on the opposite side of the TT. Am I understanding that they're getting rid of the outside shower and instead just making the veggie washing shower with a 20' long hose?


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

OK , I just received my 2005 21rs, and it has both the outside shower and the camp center faucet. It was made April 15 2005. I guess late models have both


----------

